# DAX France



## John.Bear (6 mo ago)

Anyone living in or near Dax France that has been to see a prefecture within 2022 can you tell me if they speak English I need to register my vehicle etc


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think prefectures have anything to do with vehicle registrations these days.
It is done online via the ANTS portal.








Immatriculation - Accueil


Bienvenue sur le site immatriculation de l'Agence nationale des titres sécurisés.




immatriculation.ants.gouv.fr


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Correct ET they no longer do it>Personally I would go along to a third party such as Cartaplac Roady Feu Vert or a local garage and they will do it for you.If the vehicle is UK reg it will need to go through customs if EU reg it is easier.








Carte grise : immatriculation d'un véhicule neuf


Après l'achat d'un véhicule neuf, vous avez 1 mois pour demander la carte grise auprès de l'ANTS. Sinon, vous risquez une amende.




www.service-public.fr


----------

